# European Reviews for October 2006



## Keitht (Oct 2, 2006)

Madeira Regency Palace, Madeira, Portugal

Review by Kenneth Laing


----------



## Keitht (Oct 4, 2006)

Alpine Club, Austria

Review by ?


----------



## Keitht (Oct 5, 2006)

Moness Country Club, Scotland

Gemuender Ferienwohnpark Salzberg, Germany

Leoniki Residence, Crete, Greece

All reviews by Richard Krebs


----------



## Keitht (Oct 8, 2006)

Thurnham Hall, England

Review by Richard Krebs


----------



## Keitht (Oct 18, 2006)

Sun Beach Holiday Club, Rhodes, Greece

Review by Ailin Tsai


----------

